# BELLs



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:-\ Anyone use a dog bell when off leash or hunting to keep tabs on the dog?

Dog objected at first try but after an hour he got used it. Seems to make him behave more mature. No more jumping up, either.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We do.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Interesting. I've never heard of this. You mean you have a bell on the dog? Or you're using a bell for recall?


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

You put a bell on the dog's collar. Check out Lion's Country Supply or any hunting dog store. The concept is that when you are hunting, you will hear the bell and when it stops ringing, you'll know the dog is on point if you cant see your dog. The downside is that if you aren't paying attention it may be a minute or so until you realize you haven't heard the bell and it also doesn't help you locate your dog. There also electronic bells out there know that operate under the same principles, however you can set them up to go to a steady tone when on point, which helps you find them if they are in thick cover...

Nate


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

here ya go...

http://www.lcsupply.com/Dog-Bells/products/120/


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

In a lot of places in France dogs wear bells on their collars so people shooting wild boar know that there are dogs about.

Interesting post


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Actually, I have put a tiny bell on two of Willie's different collars. I have Willie wear one of these two collars during the Fall, when the acorns are falling out of the oak tree in his yard. This is the time of year when the squirrels get brave enough to come inside the fence in search of acorns. The bells give the poor squirrels a fighting chance to get away. 

Well, I know it's a little unfair to Willie the mighty hunter, but on the other hand, his prior hunting prowess has shown that the squirrels really are no match for him. He is the "stealth" Vizsla!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I got the sportsman brass bell... sounds like the ones on the ice cream bicycle. 
Designed for dogs so it doesn't ring all the time. Rings only when the dog runs or bounces. Kids love it. Having so much fun with it. 
No more jumping up on adults (I know, he's only 18 months old... long way to go)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I kind of scared about this bell thing....I feel my Wife might put them on me.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They have GPS for that... it's always on and tracking :-[


----------

